# Did I get in the wrong Z?????



## J-wick (Jan 12, 2004)

Recently went car shopping. I was tiring of driving my SC300 and wanted something a little more sporty. First place I went was to Nissan to drive a 350ZX. All of the car magazines speak very highly of it, so I wanted to know how much car it was. To say I was disappointed was is an understatement. Where are the 287 horsys they claim? I couldn't get the rear tires to break lose and it wasn't because of grip. It disappointed me so bad I gave up on even test driving a G35 coupe. So my main question is, "Did I get in the wrong Z?"


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

Most likely you had TCS on when you test drove it. Take TCS off and you will be amazed...


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Cuban_B_93_XE said:


> Most likely you had TCS on when you test drove it. Take TCS off and you will be amazed...


2nd that!


----------



## monkeyman (Jan 6, 2004)

yea, prolly the TCS, those cars are awesome


----------



## crazyaudiosystem.com (Jan 13, 2004)

yup TCS


----------



## J-wick (Jan 12, 2004)

crazyaudiosystem.com said:


> yup TCS


I know what it feels like when the TCS kicks in. :dumbass: That is not what I'm referring to. I didn't see that this car has the 5.5 sec 0-60 time that Nissan is clamming. I'm just saying that for +30k I would expect a lot more car. It was cramped and cheep looking inside. If all I wanted was motor I could drive home with a STI for that dollar amount.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

J-wick said:


> I know what it feels like when the TCS kicks in. :dumbass: That is not what I'm referring to. I didn't see that this car has the 5.5 sec 0-60 time that Nissan is clamming. I'm just saying that for +30k I would expect a lot more car. It was cramped and cheep looking inside. If all I wanted was motor I could drive home with a STI for that dollar amount.


Its a lot faster than your older car. A car with a broad flat power curve like the Z is a lot faster than it feels. Its a 14 flat 1/4 mile car.

Mike


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

The new Z has got to be one of the fastest stock cars i have been in.
The thing i love most is it has a smooth power delivery, this means you floor it at any rpm and just take off.


----------



## 786 (Jan 18, 2004)

i drive a WRX and am considering either a 350Z or a G35C and when i test drove a Z i thought it was quite quick...especially for me coming from a turbocharged car i thought the power delivery was very nice...although i will miss my turbo whistle and blow off valve sounds the Z's soundtrack is sweet...

actually from j wicks comments i think hes a dumbass


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

786 said:


> actually from j wicks comments i think hes a dumbass


I must agree.

Perhaps he does not know how to drive it properly. :fluffy:


----------



## 350z-tech (Jan 24, 2004)

there will be a big difference my friend


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

You must have test drove the wrong Z. Now go get that kia you've always wanted sport! :cheers:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> You must have test drove the wrong Z. Now go get that kia you've always wanted sport! :cheers:


 :thumbup:


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

J-wick said:


> I know what it feels like when the TCS kicks in. :dumbass: That is not what I'm referring to. I didn't see that this car has the 5.5 sec 0-60 time that Nissan is clamming. I'm just saying that for +30k I would expect a lot more car. It was cramped and cheep looking inside. If all I wanted was motor I could drive home with a STI for that dollar amount.


Haha...yea dude you did drive the wrong Z because my Z has an amazing amount of power and its stock i havent done anything to it! i love the Z stock or not its only cramped because your prolly use to sumthing bigger but im 6'1 and it aint cramped for me!!


----------



## pbwarrior (Feb 6, 2004)

J-wick said:


> Recently went car shopping. I was tiring of driving my SC300 and wanted something a little more sporty. First place I went was to Nissan to drive a 350ZX. All of the car magazines speak very highly of it, so I wanted to know how much car it was. To say I was disappointed was is an understatement. Where are the 287 horsys they claim? I couldn't get the rear tires to break lose and it wasn't because of grip. It disappointed me so bad I gave up on even test driving a G35 coupe. So my main question is, "Did I get in the wrong Z?"


Thats gonna be someones Z someday that you were dropping the clutch in..man no respect for someones future property :thumbdwn:


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

DAMN NEWB. Watch your mouth

"Cheep" looking--- I didn't notice any bird-like, onomatopoeia features in any Z I've ever seen. But if you mean CHEAP...The interior of the Z is pretty damned refined if I say so myself. Especially if you opt for certain interior colors. It is a very "sporty" interior without overdoing the aluminum=sporty cliche. The interior for this straight up sports cars is heads above a lot of straight up sports cars out there.

Cramped--- Unless you drove the roadster, its fairly spacious, too. I sat in the roadster about 2 weeks ago and did notice it felt more cramped than the coupe.


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

I feel stupid... I just bought a 350Z last night 6 speed. Does it have a TCS??? I didn't even notice. I think the main reason for having problems breaking the tires loose is how fat they are. I broke them loose once just playing around but it wasn't anything like my Spec. There's definetly alot more power though  Anyways, if anyone knows if mine will have the TCS, let me know please.


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

UofLsentra said:


> DAMN NEWB. Watch your mouth
> 
> "Cheep" looking--- I didn't notice any bird-like, onomatopoeia features in any Z I've ever seen. But if you mean CHEAP...The interior of the Z is pretty damned refined if I say so myself. Especially if you opt for certain interior colors. It is a very "sporty" interior without overdoing the aluminum=sporty cliche. The interior for this straight up sports cars is heads above a lot of straight up sports cars out there.
> 
> Cramped--- Unless you drove the roadster, its fairly spacious, too. I sat in the roadster about 2 weeks ago and did notice it felt more cramped than the coupe.


Oh, as far as cramped, I'm 6'3" and I fit just fine with extra room actually. The car is perfect for me and my 5'3" wife can drive it with no problems. :thumbup:


----------



## zul8ter (Feb 21, 2004)

Any model above the base 350z has traction control which will not allow the tires to break loose. Take off the traction control and you can burn your tires to nuthin in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

zul8ter said:


> Any model above the base 350z has traction control which will not allow the tires to break loose. Take off the traction control and you can burn your tires to nuthin in a matter of minutes.


I bought the base 350Z 6 speed. I haven't tried to burn the tires yet but it does bark them every time I switch to 2nd. I've got the Rev set at 4400 until it's broke in though. Didn't know about the TCS though. Thanks


----------



## 65DaytonaCoupe (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm going to have to agree with J-Wick's opinion on the interior. Just before I fianlized the transaction to buy my TT I figured I better at least drive some of the other cars in the same price bracket. I checked out the STi, EVO, Coopers, Z4, 350Z, and the s2000. After sitting in the 350z for about 10 minutes fiddling with things I decided I didn't even want to drive it. The interior quality was a bit sub-par for 32k. But thats just my opinion. The dead pedal actually gave and creaked a little when I was adjusting myself in the seat. Not exactly a comforting sign on a brand spankin new car with 24 miles on the odometer. But I'd say for a teenagers first car, the 350z is pure badass. I mean if I had my choice between a 350 and a cobra as my first car I'd probably go for the 350. I mean the current Stang' is archaic. Now when the 05' comes out... oh baby. Can't wait to take one of those out for a spin. 

So is TCS Nissan's electronic stability control?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Crazy About My 350Z...*

Yeah I have to agree with my fellow members about the TCS being on. Turn it off and you better know what your doing. For a stock car, the 350Z is quick as hell and much fun.

Heck I was one of the first people in Houston to get a 2003 350Z back in 2002(I pre-ordered) when they were first introduced = FUN. 

I recently received my 2004 Z that I ordered four months ago. All I can say is test drive the 350Z again and you'll be surprised at how raw she is without the assitance of TCS.

C1 Bender


----------



## ZboOst350 (Mar 15, 2004)

I know it has TCS, but how do I turn it off? I wanna play :thumbup:


----------



## ViperNat (Mar 21, 2004)

I have zero problems lighting up the tires on mine. I actually think it wold be hard not to fry them with the traction control off.


----------



## ViperNat (Mar 21, 2004)

ZboOst350 said:


> I know it has TCS, but how do I turn it off? I wanna play :thumbup:


There is a button on the left knee bolster half way down.


----------



## Ryujin (May 11, 2004)

just a question.............was it manual........and if so do u know how to drive manually lol


----------

